# Commercial Kitchen Restaurant equipment



## Enen Ganda (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi All.

I have a resort about to operate and I had a restaurant as well i would like to know any suggestions that is best for my kitchen equipment needs. What are the things need to consider in buying those equipments.

Thank You


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Best advice is to work with a supplier that knows his equipment line and will work with you to recommend what you will need. Is there any equipment there now?


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

What kind of resort? Menu items?


----------



## bier chef (Sep 21, 2018)

I recently acquired a Vulcan IRX grill that uses inferred technology and have been blown away by the efficiency and consistency that the heat transfers. I have used many different kinds and brands of grills including wood fired and feel like the use of the inferred is the most intuitive and adaptable grill I have ever used. It takes some getting used to because it has virtually no hot of resting spots, the temp only varies about 30 degrees in any given spot on the 48" surface area. Buying used equipment is always a gamble, unless it's from a reputable dealer that will honor it's performance longevity. My lesson learned was that skimping on equipment only leads to kitchen nightmares of over heating reefers or fryers that keep shutting off in the middle of service with the result of soggy fried food or falling into the weeds. Give us more details on what kind of outlet you are trying to run and let's go from there- Bier Chef


----------

